# Orange sakura freshwater shrimps, $4 each or 10 for $35, Bloor/Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn

I have some nice Orange sakura freshwater shrimps for sale.











They are dwarf freshwater shrimps that can live in any healthy tank, perfect pets for your home or office aquarium.

These orange sakura shrimps are stunning especially in a planted tank. They can live and breed in any established freshwater aquarium without big fish (tetras are fine, discus is not  ). I keep my shrimps in shrimps-only tanks and recommend other to do so. It's the best way to enjoy these guys.

Look at more orange sakura shrimps pictures and some old videos here.

Their scientific name is _Neocaridina heteropoda var. orange_.

These shrimps grow up to 1.2" in size. If you are going to keep them with fish, make sure that there are enough hiding places in a tank for baby shrimps to survive. Live plants with small leaves are recommended.
Shrimps will get better colors in a tank with contract (black, blue) gravel or sand and with good light.

Price is *$4 each,* or *10+ shrimps for $35*.

*I'm selling juvenile shrimps*. They survive moving better and acclimatize in a new place easily. They will be about 3/8"-1/2" in size. I can add some adults for your request.
Orange sakura shrimps accept different food. The best food should be veggie-based and has less protein. These shrimps will clean you tank from algae and decayed plant parts.

Pick up in Toronto near Keele / Bloor intersection.
*Shipping is available allover Canada*. I'm using insulation packing and heat-pack for winter time. Shipping in Ontario is usually $15-$25. Ask me for a quote with your postal code.

You can contact me via PM, e-mail or call 647 701 3728

I will be happy to answer questions and help you with shrimp keeping and breeding hobby.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These gorgeous shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These orange sakura shrimps are available.


----------



## tonyyyz

Hi Igor, are you available Sunday mid afternoon? Wouldn't mind some of these or yellows if you have.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great, thank you for the interest.

I hope will be on this meeting http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42306&page=3 on Sunday afternoon.

You can get orange shrimps there or come to my house near Keele subway station.


----------



## tonyyyz

igor.kanshyn said:


> Great, thank you for the interest.
> 
> I hope will be on this meeting http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42306&page=3 on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> You can get orange shrimps there or come to my house near Keele subway station.


Great. I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Cool orange shrimps are available for purchase.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice orange shrimps are still here waiting for new home.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These super-nice orange shrimps are waiting for new home.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These beautiful freshwater shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice orange shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice-looking orange neocaridina shrimps are here waiting for new home.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These beautiful shrimps are available. Look at the other freshwater shrimps I'm selling here.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These nice orange shrimps are still available.


----------



## mr_bako

*Igor's Shrimp*

Igor has beautiful shrimp raised with quality love! You have to see it yourself to appreciate them.
He is one of the breeders of shrimp in Toronto.


----------



## monting

Just picked up some very nice shrimps from Igor, along with some free daphia.

Fantastic guy with great tanks and seriously the largest cardinal tetra I've ever seen lol! It was a pleasure meeting a fellow software engineer/developer.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

monting said:


> Just picked up some very nice shrimps from Igor, along with some free daphia.
> 
> Fantastic guy with great tanks and seriously the largest cardinal tetra I've ever seen lol! It was a pleasure meeting a fellow software engineer/developer.


Thank you.
Meanwhile, orange neocaridina shrimps are still available


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beautiful orange sakura (neocaridina) shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great-looking grange neocaridina shrimps are available.

Look at a new video with them: Orange sakura aquarium shrimp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Orange neocaridina shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These nice orange shrimps are still available. Look at several new photos


----------

